# Bonsai Carcass



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone interested in this poor guy? Free to a good home.



















If you think you want this you should be aware that you may fight diatom algae for quite awhile with this in your tank.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll take it if it is still available.


----------



## LonghornGardens (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like an azalea. I too have killed a few of those. Miss a day or two of watering and it's toast. Shame too as it had a nice trunk and a few years and you could have had a decent nebari.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

It's a dwarf yaupon... a dead dwarf yaupon.

And sorry about the delay, I've not been on the forums for a while. But I really don't want to put any effort into this. If you were around the corner I'd hold it for you. But the trash can calls its siren song...


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

It's still here if you want it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I am getting ready to mail some items to a friend in Indiana who raises bonsai. I would love to mail it to him but will not be in your area for a while. If you ever come by Forest Hill in the next week I can take it and send it to him.


----------

